# Homemade food is the answer to so much!



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a 12 1/2 y.o. Golden Retriever that I would like to tell you a story about. It is all about the right foods. Early last Oct. my Jazz was diagnosed with Lymphoma. They did another test and it was the aggressive type which means usually death occurs within 6 - 8 weeks. Now I love my Golden to pieces and was not giving up without a fight. Two years ago I lost my first Maltese to diabetes, Cushings and probably liver cancer all diagnosed at the same time. I did a lot of reading to see how to help her but sadly she died after about 9 days in intensive care. I was with her much of the time but not at her actual death. I arrived about 1/2 hr too late and I've beat myself up about that ever since. So I needed and wanted to do everything to save Jazz. So I hit the internet and soon came across a lot of info and a cancer diet that the author swore worked for him. Then I did more reading and found that cancer likes to thrive in an acidic environment and making it alkaline would not be to it's liking. Then further research led me to another product called Life Gold that guaranteed it would prolong her life. It offered Immune System support. I then also found a supplement called Supreme Greens with MSM that is actually a human supplement but a friend had had success with a cancerous cat and another knew of someone human with cancer had achieved good results. Each capsule contains the equivalent of 2 lbs. of veggies in nutrition. Green veggies are alkaline! So I ordered both products and went to the grocery store to get the ingreds. for the diet. I used chicken breasts or stewing beef or pot roasts or hamburger and now I'm adding fish (but I cook that in the oven) for the protein. I cook everything in the crock pot in layers. 1st layer is 6 cloves of garlic (no more as too much garlic is harmful), herbs like dill, cilantro, chives, oregano, basil, parsley and 1/2 c. water. Then the meat, then small carrots, broccoli, spinach, orange peppers (do use yellow and red if don't have orange), about 3 or 4 apples cored and sliced with skins on, frozen peas and sometimes beans and/or brussels sprouts. I cook on low for about 8 hours and then I skim off the veggies and apples and put them in the blender and pulse for about 2 or 3 sec. Put in a big bowl. Get another bowl and put some of the chicken in there. It will be very tender so pull apart with a fork till it is all shredded. Mix with the veggies and fruit and keep in fridge. If it makes too much freeze the overage. When I feed it to her I give her the food, a couple of heaping tsp. of plain organic yogurt. I forgot to say use any organic veggies or fruit if they available instead of regular stuff. I usually add a few blueberries (organic frozen) or fresh raspberries (these are antioxidants and very good for sick or well dogs (and us). Then I add Glucosamine (she's old so it is to keep her joints moving well, I have given it to her since she was about 8, a supplement for tooth tartar, a very good multivitamin called NuVet Plus, a coat booster called Johnny Be Good and the Life Gold and Supreme Greens. In the beginning when I was waiting for the supplements to arrive she went from having two lumps under her jaw on one side to having two lumps on each side and they were growing. Shortly after I got the whole new diet and supplements going I noticed that they had stopped growing. By Nov. the vet agreed they had stopped growing. By Dec. (she should have been dead by then) they started to get smaller and there was only one on one side and two on the other. Then finally in January I noticed them getting smaller and smaller and when I took her to the vet a week or so later he couldn't find any sign of any lumps in her whole body. He was flabbergasted and had never seen this happen to another dog. Lymphoma in the aggressive state is an automatic death sentence. I don't know if it was totally the diet or if the addition of the supplements made a difference but I do know that the dog kibble, no matter how good it is, is poisoning our dogs. I gave all my five little guys the same diet but the two malts got very brown faces from the gravy-like food and my little piggy Tzus had it all in their faces as I leave their beards and ears long so it was causing a lot of work. So I have now figured out a diet for them too altho some of it is raw. Don't freak out, all the meat is cooked. I use some of Jazz's chicken before it is mixed with the veggies, cook up some chicken gizzards/hearts/liver (whatever my grocery store has) and pulse them in the blender, oven cooked fish fillets or canned tuna, salmon, sardines flaked up, carrots and broccoli pulsed to little pieces in the blender, some frozen peas left whole, about 1/2 - 1 c. cooked brown rice and some coconut oil. I threw in some frozen green beans and some frozen blueberries with their last batch. They are climbing my leg while I'm making it and barking the house down when I'm getting their meal ready. They love it. The reason I made theirs different is because I really want to get the malts faces clean again and even tho they weren't getting the same diet as Jazz they still had stained faces as I went back to some kibble for them. Then I got fired up again figuring there must be a diet I could make. (the new one is much drier and doesn't stain as no gravy) and in my reading came across an article by Jan Rasmusen (www.,dogs4dogs.com) on tear stains. She claims that all the toxins in kibble (or any commercial food) is causing the staining. She started her dogs on a good homemade diet and their tear staining disappeared over a few months or a year or so and have never returned. I have another maltese friend who has 5 little guys and while she fed them homemade food they had pure white faces too. So I guess I'll jump on that bandwagon and see what I can accomplish. Just wanted to let you all know what I have been learning as as it has been saving my dog's life and hopefully improving the quality of life for my others. I don't know how long this "remission" will last for Jazz but I'm hoping for a long time yet. She will be 13 in June and that is a long life by any standards for a Golden but I'm aiming for a possible 15. At any rate she is still here with me and looks and judging how she runs around still feels good too.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this info. I am going to look into the Supreme Greens and Life gold. It is always good to read someone's experience with a health issue and what worked for them.


----------

